# VRel & Pwr on GTX 1080 DUKE OC - Common issue



## Fehl (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm getting low (ish) GPU scores in Novabench for my 1080 Duke and I can't figure out the issue.  Thanks for any help in advance!   Here are my specs below:

-MSI GTX 1080 DUKE OC*.*  The 1080 is already overclocked from factory.   GPU @ 1709mhz/1848mhz (boost) w/ memory at 1264mhz.  The temps are totally fine.  Even if I overclock this card the score gains are marginal. 
- *Watched the sensors in GPU-Z during Novabench and I get Performance cap of "Vrel" meaning the card hits its voltage ceiling and throttles.  I ran Afterburner and bumped it to 100% voltage and that solved that issue and gave me a small boost in score and no PerCap is listed in Novabench.  However, when I now run Valley Benchmark My PerfCap is VRel and Pwr even though they are maxed in Afterburner as seen below.*

*




*

The only thing I can think of is the card BIOS?  I cannot find any BIOS updates for this card as it has been discontinued.  I'm not super familiar with the power section of GPU-Z.  I'm assuming the card is getting enough power? 












- Ryzen 7 1800x @ 4.0ghz @ 1.39v - water cooled - good temps.
- ASRock x370 Taichi - BIOS = P4.70, Latest AMD All-in-one driver. 
- 16GB GSkill Flare X (samsung b die) DDR4 @ 3333mhz, 14-14-14-34-48.  
- Rosewill Glacier Series 700W 80PLUS Bronze PSU.  
- Dell 144hz monitor through display port
-Windows 10 Pro - Latest updates
- VSYNC and GSYNC disabled
- Power set to PERFORMANCE in windows and NVIDIA control panel
- NVIDIA Driver 417.71 (latest as of 1/18/19)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2019)

Are they low compared to someone else with a ryzen chip or low compared to someone with an Intel one? 

Vrel and pwr limitations are perfectly normal for pascal.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 20, 2019)

Fehl said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting low (ish) GPU scores in Novabench for my 1080 Duke and I can't figure out the issue.  Thanks for any help in advance!   Here are my specs below:
> 
> -MSI GTX 1080 DUKE OC*.*  The 1080 is already overclocked from factory.   GPU @ 1709mhz/1848mhz (boost) w/ memory at 1264mhz.  The temps are totally fine.  Even if I overclock this card the score gains are marginal.
> - *Watched the sensors in GPU-Z during Novabench and I get Performance cap of "Vrel" meaning the card hits its voltage ceiling and throttles.  I ran Afterburner and bumped it to 100% voltage and that solved that issue and gave me a small boost in score and no PerCap is listed in Novabench.  However, when I now run Valley Benchmark My PerfCap is VRel and Pwr even though they are maxed in Afterburner as seen below.*
> ...


So initially you upped voltage to max then hit a power limit.
That's what happens.
Try half the voltage increase with max power.


----------



## londiste (Jan 20, 2019)

What are the actual clocks and voltages at load?
Try something known and GPU specific like Furmark or Heaven.

- That card has about 100MHz OC out of box. That should give the actual boost clocks right around 2GHz (based on the usual frequency bins - 2012MHz?) which is where most GTX1080s end up in practice.
- Adding Voltage might not be that beneficial, Pascals have a voltage limit of 1.09V that you cannot exceed and voltage is rarely the problem with normal overclocking anyway. More voltage will mean more power which means you will run into power limit faster.
- 104% power limit is a bit on the low side and likely the primary limitation.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hmm 53 Amps on 12V, max output 636W on 12V. Andyson OEM for PSU



theoneandonlymrk said:


> So initially you upped voltage to max then hit a power limit.
> That's what happens.
> Try half the voltage increase with max power.



http://www.orionpsudb.com/news/rosewill-unexpectedly-turns-to-andyson-to-make-the-glacier-series


----------



## Fehl (Mar 23, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm 53 Amps on 12V, max output 636W on 12V. Andyson OEM for PSU
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.orionpsudb.com/news/rosewill-unexpectedly-turns-to-andyson-to-make-the-glacier-series




Are you saying that it is underpowered?


----------

